# Sully Wallpapers



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

After being voted the winner of the RootzWiki mascot contest, I got some requests on Google+ for some Sully wallpapers. Here's a few to get you started. More will be added later. (Click pic for larger version)
*Desktop Wallpapers*
       

*Phone Wallpapers*


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

#winning


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks itguy11


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

w00t. love these. u did an awesome job on sully


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

@SyNiK4L Thanks. Glad you like.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## redtrk (Jun 28, 2011)

Loving those wallpapers...... Great work!


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Just cleaned my desktop and took a screenshot with the wallpaper


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

@redtrk - Thank you. 
@MasterTM - Looks good. I'm currently rocking the prison one myself.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

*drools* I want that represent one as my phone wallpaper!!!! That is def. going up on my MacBook Pro after work!!!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

goander said:


> @redtrk - Thank you.
> @MasterTM - Looks good. I'm currently rocking the prison one myself.


ya im running the prison one too. i love it.


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

@Mustang302LX -I'll try to get some phone walls up this evening.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

goander said:


> @Mustang302LX -I'll try to get some phone walls up this evening.


yay for goander. lol


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice work I dig the wallpaper


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay guys, I updated the OP to add phone versions of the 3 original wallpapers. Enjoy!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

goander said:


> Okay guys, I updated the OP to add phone versions of the 3 original wallpapers. Enjoy!


*bows* you just made a kind of garbage night into a bit better!!! Thanks I really appreciate it!!

My MacBook Pro and TBolt now share a BG image!!


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

@Mustang302LX - Haha..you're welcome mustangson. LOL

Also wanted to throw a note in here for everybody that I updated the OP (again) with new wallpapers (desktop and phone variants).


----------



## monkey1911 (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's mine, I liked this wallpaper. But I would really like one with the handcuffs getting broken like the current page banner!


----------



## monkey1911 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, this one is growing on me!


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

That is some cool shit.  Keep up the good work bro.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the support guys. Anyone have any suggestions for walls?


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

New Wallpaper in OP!


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Couldn't resist. My iMac at work has been taken over.


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

goander said:


> Couldn't resist. My iMac at work has been taken over.


haha, I did the same thing to my macbook pro. Can't wait for apple fanboys to jump down my throat at school
View attachment 757


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Any way to get a 1920x1200 version of the third one?


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Here you go. 
View attachment 797


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

goander said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 1242


Thank you!! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeCrawler (Aug 7, 2011)

These are really nice. Thanks


----------



## jzaslice (Aug 2, 2011)

Omg imagine if the apple kick was a boot animation?!!??


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Updated the OP with a new Desktop and Phone wallpaper. Enjoy.


----------

